

Your Google profile is now also an OpenId - anigbrowl
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/25/google-profile-openid/

======
bajsejohannes
"Now"? Isn't this old news? I've been using Google for OpenID for ages
(measured in internet time). Or am I missing something?

~~~
johns
Which required a URL that everyone used
(<https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id>). This uses your Google Profile URL
(e.g. <http://www.google.com/profiles/johnsheehan>) as the signin URL. Someone
with more intimate knowledge of OpenID can feel free to explain the technical
names for these things.

~~~
patio11
_Someone with more intimate knowledge of OpenID can feel free to explain the
technical names for these things._

I have spent the last two weeks implementing it at my day job and I still
can't keep the names straight. OpenID is like a case study in obtuse
nomenclature.

Let'se see: the first URL isn't a URL. It is an Identifier. To be specific, it
is a User-Supplied Identifier. It isn't a Claimed Identifier, you see, because
that would uniquely represent the user. You perform Discovery on the User-
Supplied Identifier to determine what the Endpoint is to redirect the client
to so that the OP can assist the user in moving from a User-Supplied
Identifier or possibly an OP-Local Identifier to a Claimed Identifier.

I think I have that right. I'm not sure -- I only implemented it.

~~~
klein_waffle
True story: I was at an OpenID developer meeting some time ago and BradFitz
was asking people to explain all this crazy nomenclature, because even he
can't quite follow it any more.

OpenID is a simple idea that was seized upon and overwhelmed by a large number
of asshats who wanted to embrace and extend the concept with dopey shit like
XRIs.

Unfortunately, those people have way too much influence on the written spec.
This is not to denigrate anything daveman692 is doing and BradFitz did, it's
the other people that I wish would fall off a cliff.

------
treitnauer
I'd really like to use my Google Profile on my own domain name like
profile.myname.com.

~~~
wmf
Try delegation.
[http://www.windley.com/archives/2007/02/using_openid_delegat...](http://www.windley.com/archives/2007/02/using_openid_delegation.shtml)

~~~
tolmasky
If I use delegation currently with a different provider (or whatever they're
called), can I later switch to using google and still be able to log in to all
the places I already signed up with?

~~~
anshul
Yes. I have done that twice and can affirm that it works as advertised. It's
quite nifty actually.

